# Treadmills



## MacB (2 Jan 2013)

Hi, looking for any feedback in this area as my wife has decided that she would like one. As I may use it as well and I'm aware of the boredom factor I'm excluding any cheap and cheerful ones due to my size and Janes desire to be entertained while jogging. So music docking and large touchscreen movie watching would be good. Though it may be easier/cheaper to have a more basic console and just use a tablet mounted to the side of the machine. The ones I've looked at so far range in price from £2k to £7.5k and I think the latter would really be the upper limit. Space isn't an issue nor is power supply etc, quieter would be nice though.

If I may be so bold as to save the odd smart alec the trouble I am aware that running outside is free and that you may think of many things you'd rather spend your money on.

Apart from that please let me know your experiences....thanks....Al


----------



## srw (2 Jan 2013)

_Seriously_ dull. As ditchwater. 10 minutes is about all I can tolerate before I start climbing the wall. And if you're working hard enough you won't have the brain for the telly. For that money I'd buy a gym subscription and some personal training sessions (or just the PT sessions) - you'll get more results more quickly, and you'll get less bored.

(Which wasn't the answer you were looking for, but it's an honest one based on several years of experience.)


----------



## MacB (2 Jan 2013)

yep, we've had those discussions but I know from past experience that a gym membership will go unused. I know that's a risk with a treadmill as well but we've reached an agreement.


----------



## edindave (2 Jan 2013)

I'm not a runner by any standard. Doing my first 5k event this weekend.
I've tried training on the treadmill at the gym, and I find it so much more difficult compared to running outside. 
The treadmills at the gym have 15 TV channels on a built in personal screen - doesn't help.
There are lots of fit people to look at - doesn't help.
There is a panoramic view of the Forth Bridges - doesn't help.
Running outside - no problem! 

I thought running outside would be harder - due to the elements, the changing terrain, obstacles and hazards.
Nope. It's easier outside than a treadmill. Or maybe it's just me - the inexperienced runner!


----------



## srw (2 Jan 2013)

MacB said:


> yep, we've had those discussions but I know from past experience that a gym membership will go unused. I know that's a risk with a treadmill as well but we've reached an agreement.


Hence the personal trainer. I loathe the gym with a passion. But I have been twice a week on average because I've got a very persistent chap who likes his £40 a session (at central London prices). It has undoubtedly been beneficial. If you pick the right PT you don't even need the gym membership.


----------



## pubrunner (2 Jan 2013)

I've got a Reebok RT2000; it is a very solidly built treadmill and can be bought for not a great amount on Ebay. Reebok also made the RT1000 - which looks exactly the same - but presumably, there must be some small difference.

The RT1000/2000 can be folded up, has an incline facility and will go plenty fast enough for virtually any runner - I actually got mine, from a 2:12 marathoner. The display incorporates a small display screen, which shows the outline of a 400m track. A flashing light shows progress around the track. This treadmill also has an emergency cut-out switch which is attached to the wrist - if you get any treadmill, check that it has such a facility. The RT1000/2000 offer a small range of courses, over which you can train; the machine will automatically alter the incline for these. The RT2000 also tells kcals burnt and pulse.

On safety grounds, I wouldn't recommend watching a TV whilst using a treadmill; besides, you should be focussed/concentrating and working too hard for that.

I only use mine when the weather is really bad or when I 'have' to stay in, on child-minding duties. That said, I can thoroughly recommend the Reebok RT1000/2000 machines. Mine has all the features that I need and I see little point in paying a lot more for a machine that offers few (if any) extra features.

My treadmill is the same as this . . .

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Reebok-RT...ciseFitness_Treadmills_JN&hash=item4d084e6672


----------



## Hicky (2 Jan 2013)

Clothes hangers eventually, I'll ask a fried as he's started a gym and bought a couple of second hand ones similar to what your describing.
Personally(having a wife who like the idea of gyms n exercise) is find what they like and do the legwork to find that...me, I found a few boxing gyms and she went, had a look until she found a trainer/gym she liked....pay as you go too!


----------



## MacB (2 Jan 2013)

srw said:


> Hence the personal trainer. I loathe the gym with a passion. But I have been twice a week on average because I've got a very persistent chap who likes his £40 a session (at central London prices). It has undoubtedly been beneficial. If you pick the right PT you don't even need the gym membership.


 
I'd agree but time limitations make that a non starter, Janes current plan is for 20-30 mins in the morning before she showers to go to work. I have my own personal reservations about a treadmill but the maths just doesn't pan out for the time to go to a gym, trainer or no trainer.

I only see this as a stepping stone to a fitter and more active lifestyle...we've tried a few over the years but never this option. If it doesn't work then it's another to tick off the list.


----------



## lukesdad (2 Jan 2013)

Wifey has a Reebok treadmill she does about an hour to 45 mins a day on it, plugs in soundz and off she goes. Not for me but she loves it, gives me a bit of peace its a win/win situation.


----------



## PpPete (2 Jan 2013)

Do these Reebok's have a titanium frame ?


----------



## Crackle (2 Jan 2013)

How about this one


----------



## MacB (3 Jan 2013)

Pete and Crax you'd both be going in the little black book if you weren't already there

LD, thanks mate will look at the Reebok offerings


----------



## Plax (3 Jan 2013)

I've got an Horizon Olympus Odyssey Treadmill I bought several years ago from Amazon half price in the sale for about £300

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Horizon-Olympus-Odyssey-Treadmill/dp/B001DHTKUA

It's pointless getting anything with a built in TV etc. You just can't focus if you're working out properly. I just use my MP3 player. You're probably better off just getting a TV mounted to the wall if you think that will be an incentive to use it (no matter how quiet the treadmill is, the noise of the motor and of your feet hitting the belt is going to make enough noise to make it hard to hear the TV anyway. Also those people using machines at the gym while watching telly are wasting their time and money. I've watched them and they might as well not bother.

Make sure the top speed is adequate for you. Some, for example, have a top speed of only around 6 MPH which is rubbish, I start off my workout at around 6 - 6.5 MPH.
Also if you are both using it ensure that it meets the max weight of which ever of you is heaviest.

It'll be used for a few months and then left to gather dust. I tend to only use mine if it's really crap weather out and/or I've been snowed in. I personally find going to the gym 4 times a week, 2 of those being with a personal trainer much better for me.


----------



## lulubel (3 Jan 2013)

I can't help on the treadmill, except to say that you'll be looking at the kind of stuff they have in (small) gyms for that kind of money, and whatever you buy is going to be a good piece of kit. I spent about £300 on a Reebok i-Run a few years ago, and I'm finally getting rid of it because it hasn't been used for over a year. I did use it, generally for 30-45 minute sessions because it couldn't manage any more than that before the belt overheated and started to slip.

I know of people who have done a fair chunk of marathon training, including runs of 3+ hours, on a treadmill, so there can certainly be opportunities for TV/movie watching. (If you can't concentrate on the telly during a run of that duration, you're working too hard.) Try to make it as entertaining as possible, but remember that whatever you do, it will still be mind-numbingly boring.

I hate running in the rain. I really, really, really hate running in the rain. But I would rather run in the rain than run on a treadmill.

(I have, however, done my own version of circuits at the gym, doing 5-10 minutes each on the treadmill, cross trainer, stationary bike, rowing machine and stepper, and that was quite good fun. But that would require a full home gym.)


----------



## BristolScouse (3 Jan 2013)

I'd stay away from the tread mill. It will quickly become an expensive unused dust collector. All you need is a pair of comfy running shoes, shorts, top n ipod with some high tempo music. and then use the great outdoors. Set yourself a goal (by distance) say the local high street n back, do that afew times, then add another 1/2 km on it every few days. to go from coach potato to 10km run is easily achiavable in 2 months. Good luck  ps: dont let the rain deter you, in the summer you be begging for some drizzle when your knocking out 10k's for fun


----------



## MacB (3 Jan 2013)

Hey, WOW, people, I said I might use it, as in I had better not get too flimsy a bit of kit due to my size, but the chances are pretty remote, I've never been a fan of running and I'd prefer to run outdoors anyway.

Let me see if I can explain this better, Jane is a lifelong no exercise type with good intentions, we have tried various options over the years to no avail. I did manage to get her started on cycling only for her to end up having the most ridiculous crash(falling over when almost static) which remarkably resulted in multiple fractures to her lower leg and ankle. Several surgeries, and years, later and Jane has just recently(November) had the screws removed from the ankle plate. She has also lost a lot of weight but is now feeling that she needs to get more active to maintain rather than continually diet...which I totally agree with.

I don't care if it doesn't get her where she wants to be, I don't care if it's just a short term stepping stone to getting out and about properly, I don't care if she becomes a treadmill addict and loves it. I can think of a zillion things I'd rather spend money on but not if it's the bit of kit that finally results in getting Jane to where she'd like to be.

To that end the dosh is immaterial....it's a lurv thing...plus if it doesn't work then someone gets another bargain 

So how about this one?:-

http://www.johnlewis.com/231420026/Product.aspx

decent warranty, JL own brand, seems sturdy enough and not too expensive...other are right it's cheaper to buy a fancy tablet to run any programs on than get a treadmill with all the bells and whistles.


----------



## srw (3 Jan 2013)

Based on the medical and exercise history I'd suggest...






....hiring a personal trainer. I know I'm being repetitive, and I'm certainly no expert, but that leg and ankle injury sounds nasty and not the sort of thing to be subjected to the stress of training (an especially running) without decent supervision. I've heard (and can believe from my tentative steps on a treadmill) that each step pushes the equivalent of three times your weight through each joint. Wait a month or so until the January rush has worn off and you should be able to find someone who will be able to come round to the house two or three times a week first thing in the morning, and remove any possible excuse.

Of course you may be lucky and discover that Mrs MacB is a natural runner who likes nothing more than getting out of bed onto a treadmill. But somehow I suspect that if that were the case she'd have been doing it long before now.


----------



## zizou (3 Jan 2013)

With the leg and ankle injury you may be better off with an elliptical trainer.

As for purchasing i know that watt bikes used to be able to be hired for £60 a month (as opposed to £2000+ to buy) perhaps treadmill companies offer similar try before you buy option on their high end models?


----------



## MacB (4 Jan 2013)

sorry I should have said that her intention is just walking to begin with and building up to actually running, also this was suggested by her physio following surgery....no not the treadmill, the idea of walking to begin with and building up....but he was very keen that she work at it.

I would prefer an elliptical but Jane doesn't get on with them, been there and tried that one.


----------



## MrJamie (4 Jan 2013)

My friend got a Nordic Track one and to be fair I was really impressed. I run outdoors, usually twice a week and much prefer it to a treadmill... reiterations of stories of boredom and overheating quickly etc.  It seemed really good though, quite a huge machine, felt very solid with me running/sprinting on it (~18 stone). I have no idea which model it was but they have some of that brand on the John Lewis site. They're also alright for walking on, incline modes too etc and had some kind of suspension built in the floor to reduce impact, I think like most it ended up with boxes and clothes hanging on it though.

I don't know what others are like to compare to, but the one I think it was weighs nearly twice as much as the JL one you linked and everyone knows you can measure quality by weight :P http://www.johnlewis.com/231397402/Product.aspx


----------



## lukesdad (4 Jan 2013)

That looks fine MacB very similar to wifeys could be even made by Reebok ?


----------



## Plax (4 Jan 2013)

How about an exercise bike then or have you tried that? Would put less strain on the joints and it's easier to watch telly.

Cross trainers are boring, even more boring than treadmills (which I funnily enough love). At least if she's just walking to begin with it's better than doing nothing and I can read a magazine whilst doing a moderate fast walk/jog on my treadmill if that's any help


----------



## 400bhp (4 Jan 2013)

MrJamie said:


> My friend got a Nordic Track one and to be fair I was really impressed. I run outdoors, usually twice a week and much prefer it to a treadmill... reiterations of stories of boredom and overheating quickly etc.  It seemed really good though, quite a huge machine, felt very solid with me running/sprinting on it (~18 stone). I have no idea which model it was but they have some of that brand on the John Lewis site. They're also alright for walking on, incline modes too etc and had some kind of suspension built in the floor to reduce impact, I think like most it ended up with boxes and clothes hanging on it though.
> 
> I don't know what others are like to compare to, but the one I think it was weighs nearly twice as much as the JL one you linked and everyone knows you can measure quality by weight :P http://www.johnlewis.com/231397402/Product.aspx


 
Our is a Nordic Track. I spent a bit of time doing research and they seemed to be the best at the price we wanted to pay. I got a reconditioned one in the end and saved about £400 (was about a grand rrp). Was very happy with the service provided and the reconditioned aspect of it.When I get home I'll check the model. 

I haven't used it but my wife says the rollers are better than the rollers on the vastly more expensive machines in the local LA fitness.

It has an ipod dock and speakers etc.


----------



## 400bhp (4 Jan 2013)

MacB said:


> So how about this one?:-
> 
> http://www.johnlewis.com/231420026/Product.aspx
> 
> decent warranty, JL own brand, seems sturdy enough and not too expensive...other are right it's cheaper to buy a fancy tablet to run any programs on than get a treadmill with all the bells and whistles.


 
A couple of things I've remembered when I was looking:

- Try and get the most powerful one. I think 2 hp is acceptable.
- try and get the one with a high speed setting. 11mph is decent. Some will go up to 20kph, but some only go up to 15 kph.. I know this is largely irrelevant in terms of your wife and the speed which she will be walking / runnimg, but if you want longevity from the machine (how long it will last and what happens if your wife does start running at those speeds) then buy one with a high speed setting.
- look for one with a long running board. Short ones will be a PITA. I can't remember what is classed as long/short but a quick look around and you should be able to determine this. I think 140cm is a good length.

It will be a rebranded model of something else.

If you can spend a bit of time researching what the rebrand is (the console should give it away), then that will make it easier to compare and contrast (I doubt many people/mags/forums have many reviews of the John Lewis specific trainer).


----------



## lulubel (4 Jan 2013)

Plax said:


> Cross trainers are boring, even more boring than treadmills (which I funnily enough love).


 
I find the cross trainer far more interesting than the treadmill. There are so many ways you can use it - normal hands and legs, hands only, hands-free, backwards .... Not much use at helping your body adapt to running impacts, though.


----------



## lulubel (4 Jan 2013)

If you want to push the budget a bit more, our little gym where we used to live in Cornwall had a Johnson and a Life Fitness, probably about equivalent to what you can pick up for £3-4,000 new. They were both pretty hefty treadmills, and had a big, safe running area. Most of us preferred the Johnson because it felt more "intuitive" to operate somehow.


----------

